# Festplatte defekt?Bei Neustart Fehler:0xc00000e9



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

Servus, hab letzte mal den Fehler nach 4wochen gekriegt. Jedes mal wenn ich den rechner neugestartet hatte kam die Meldung "0xc00000e9". Hab danach den Rechner wieder neuinstallier, lief nun wieder 3 Wochen, nun kommt der gleiche Fehler. Hab mir mal über speedfan die Festplatte angeguckt : Bilder hochladen - Bild festplatte0IVVC.jpg
Da würde die lesegeschwindigkeit einen Fehler ausweisen. Könnte dass bei jedem neustart zu dem Fehler führen?`Den Feler kann man aber überspringen, wenn man 2-5mal nacheinader neustartet


----------



## Marc1993 (27. Dezember 2008)

HEy,..

Versuch doch mal das Kabel zu wechseln. Auch Strom! 

Von welchem Hersteller ist die Festplatte den ?


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

Samsung HD 322HJ, nun etwa ein halbes Jahr alt. Netzteil ist auch nagelneu. Und da stand glaubig noch was davon, dass eine datei im systemordner fehlen würde, bzw nicht auffindbar. Habe aber nicht defragmentiert oder sonstiges


----------



## Marc1993 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hast du die PCGH Knoppix DVD ?

Wenn ja: 
- Virensuche 
- Festplatte testen


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

in welcher ausgabe liegt die dabei?

edit. habe hd tune aus der ausgabe 10/08 installier. Meine systemfestplatte ist nicht lesbar(Samsung HD 322HJ), ich fürh jetzt mal ein errorscan durch. 2. Festplatte kann ich die leserate und co einfandfrei einsehen


----------



## Marc1993 (27. Dezember 2008)

knoppix ist immer auf der 2 seite der PCGH DVD... Ich weis nich genau seit wann aber eigentlich sollte es auch bei 10/08 dabei sein


----------



## maGic (27. Dezember 2008)

es konnte auch RAM sein, 
von ein jahr habe ich gleiche Probleme und dachte ,dass HDD schuld ist.

als ich zufälligweise richtige Defekte RAM-Riegel abgezogen und dann läuft nach diese "Behandlung" PC endlich ohne einzige Probleme.


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

den ram schließ ich eher aus, da letztens bei einer neuinstallation der fehler weg war. Was eigentlich kein sinn ergibt wenn es ein hardwarefehler ist >:>


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du zu Stark übertaktet hast, und der prozessor nicht Stabil läuft, macht er Rechenfehler.

So können diese Fehler auch zu Stande kommen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

hab meine cpu von 3Ghz auf 3,75Ghz hocgetkatet, läuft bei 25°C. Hab mal paar Festplattentests durchlaufen lassen, in allen durchgefallen ;( bei manchen stand dabei dass ich mich mit dem hersteller in verbindung setzen soll. Hab leider die Rechnug nichtmehr, kennt wer eine zuverlässige/leise Festplatte, oder soll ich die Samsung HD 322HJ wieder nehmen? (net mehr als 300gb), hab noch eine zweite 1TB drin


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Takte den Prozessor mal runter ( auf standart ) und gucke dann was passiert !


----------



## Scorprulebad (27. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein defekter Sektor .
Mach mal mit Vivard ein Festplatten Scan ( Ist auf der UltimateBootCd enthalten oder du brennst dirs auf ne CD).
Hat mir schon mal immens gehlofen da hat ich auch so einen Fehler beim Windows start.


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

am übertakten hängts schonmal net. Ich werd mir einfach eine neue Festplatte bestellen


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Darkx schrieb:


> am übertakten hängts schonmal net. Ich werd mir einfach eine neue Festplatte bestellen



So kann mans auch direkt machen 

Naja... Kauf dir ne Samsung F1 750Gb, die ist ziemlich leise, und schnell hinzu


----------



## Darkx (27. Dezember 2008)

nein werde die gleiche wieder holen, meine 1TB hab ich nach 1min auf standby stehen weil sie sonst durch die vibrationen der wakü zu laut wird


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

ok, dass kannst du natürlich auch machen !

War nur ein Vorschlag !


----------

